# KT Diaries Video



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Scott G sent me the video. I have to say, that is one of the best produced outdoor programs I have ever seen. Except of the slightly incorrect claims that Pres. Roosevelt came to Port O - it was actually Port A (minor detail and minor detail that some of the pictures shown in that one section of the video were really Port A not Port O).... awesome video. Best one I've seen. Well done!!!


----------



## Scott G (May 24, 2004)

Thanks Scott,

The videographer was tickled with the shots he got. They're thinkin' outdoor video award....we'll see.
I think when they put the HD DVD up for sale on the website, it'll be a full hour show, there was alot more good video that didn't make the cut.
As for the Roosevelt thing, I think that interview w/ Mr. Clark was just about Tx in general, not specifically POC, he does mention Corpus and Port Lavaca when showing the photos...I think that was just an Audio edit.

Did you get a chance to watch the other one, yet?


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

I did - great job.


----------



## Nicademas (Jan 31, 2006)

Last night I was glancing through the show listings and it indicated that OLRN was going to be showing the KT Diaries at 7AM. I set up the dvr to record the show and went off to bed. 

I watched the show today and all I can say is wow. What a fish! Incredible footage of someone at the top of their game. I'm happy for you Scott to have such a memorable battle captured professionally. I played soccer in college on a team that went to nationals and boasted a roster with six all-americans. I sure wish I had some footage of this quality of those days, lest I end up like Al Bundy. Stories about the good ole days are nice but footage like this is the ultimate.

BTW, that hook removal technique was imressive. I'm still not sure how you did that...was it just a quick swipe?


----------



## Scott G (May 24, 2004)

Some people call that the snatch method.

Press down on the eye very hard, use a strong mono loop wrapped several times around your hand. Put the loop in the bend and YANK!

It forces the skin to stretch away from the barb, so it actually opens the hole bigger than the barb to pass through. Get it right the first time, though...cause ya ain't gettin' a second:wink:


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

that was a great show. I just happened to flip on the t.v. and there it was...I thought it was my lucky day...I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Scott G (May 24, 2004)

Thanks Buck,

From what I gather, they will be re-airing for a while.

They're working a deal w/ Ford for sponsorship and Ford wants them to not air any more shows than what they have...good for me!

They are going to completely redo that episode as they were in a rush and didn't air all the footage they should have...It'll be really cool next time around. It's really not in line w/ the rest of the series (quality of post production-wise). But I'll take it anyway.


It's a great series and I think a fresh view on why we do what we do.


----------



## Scott G (May 24, 2004)

PS.
I was really looking forward to the "pronghorned trout" OLN was showing tonight!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

I agree Scott G. I have seen the show on several occasions and it is very enjoyable. Plus they have done a good job of promoting it. I have received several emails from the chick with the sexy voice letting me know about future episodes.


----------



## pillsiv (Oct 1, 2009)

The KT Diaries has a new home on TV....The Pursuit Channel Mondays 10PM EST;Fridays 6:30 PM EST;Sunday 7:30 EST.....Adventure has a new name!!


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I wish I could get the Pursuit Channel, but crappy Comcast would rather carry 5,372 Latin channels instead......:headknock


on edit: 

I went to the KT Diaries website and it indicates the show is on Ch 55 in Houston. Ch 55 became (another) Mexican channel & ch 57 took most of the programming over. I didn't see KT Diaries listed there. Is there any place for us non-Satellite subscribers in Houston to find the show? I really would like to start watching it.


----------



## beto6059 (Oct 26, 2008)

The sexy voice is KT wife.


----------

